# Long Beach Fishing



## Min&Max (Jul 16, 2015)

Any California guys here that could help arrange a day of fishing off the California coast the day before the ABM starts?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2015)

Head towards Mexico

http://www.daveyslocker.com/fish-count/

http://www.fishhound.com/fishing-reports/long-beach-los-angeles-county-ca

Out of San Diego:

http://www.sportfishingreport.com

Take the train


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone else interested in jumping in on this? I am looking at going out on a boat that accommodates a maximum of six plus crew. Costs would be split evenly by all.


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2015)

What is the exact date?  Cost? Duration? Fish targeted?


----------



## JPohling (Jul 17, 2015)

The duration will tell you the fishes being targeted.  I would look at 22nd street landing in San Pedro.  An all day boat to Catalina Island fishing waters would be ideal  6am to 6pm


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2015)

come on go for the big ones!!::

https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FileHandler.ashx?DocumentID=36316&inline=true


----------



## JPohling (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh Min,  just saw your 6 person proposal.  that will be a private charter and be pretty expensive to cover the expenses.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 17, 2015)

My first goal here was to gauge interest. Since there does seem to be some I will pursue this and get more info. Here is what I can tell you, 1). I live in Nebraska and have no idea what fish we will be going after off the CA coast---I just want to get in a boat and go fishing with a small group of guys who have similar interests, 2). My preference is to go out on Sept. 26 for as long as possible, 3). I would like a boat that departs from walking distance of the ABM site since that is where I am staying, 4). I am open to any advice or direction that anyone has to offer.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 17, 2015)

I would be good up to $200.00 each for a group up to six. Obviously the fewer that go the more expensive it becomes. I am waiting for a return call from Daveys Locker so I should be able to get a good idea by early next week. I saw on there website they have a private charter called Bongos III. Depending on what the actual cost is I will probably go if 1 or 2 more people are interested.


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2015)

9-26 is my birthday so I'll be spending the day with family.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 17, 2015)

ICE what better birthday present could your family give than a day of fishing with your internet buddies from across the country?! On second thought we might all be safer with you on land. If your contractors find out about you being on a boat with a bunch of other inspectors they might launch a drone attack with the rest of us being collateral damage. Have a happy birthday!!


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2015)

Cailfornia, some one in the group must ave a boat!!!

Sounds like you should just get whoever wants to go and go one of the regular day boats.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2015)

fish of the day;;;;

http://www.daveyslocker.com/fish-count/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> 9-26 is my birthday so I'll be spending the day with family.


Then just lend him your boat since you won't be using it that day. Brent could captain the boat and make all the arrangements for food drinks and entertainment.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> http://www.daveyslocker.com/fish-count/


When not on a private boat, I have gone out on Davey's Locker


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Then just lend him your boat since you won't be using it that day. Brent could captain the boat and make all the arrangements for food drinks and entertainment.


It's only a twenty footer so any passengers beyond the first two have to be women... the Coast Guard has rules ya know.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2015)

come on go for the big ones!!::

https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FileHandler.a...16&inline=true

They even made a beer out of them::

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/199/100217/


----------



## Yikes (Jul 23, 2015)

I live in the LA area, and 2 years ago I started fly fishing as a hobby.  With our drought, I've been fly fishing the surf just south of LAX at Dockweiler Beach and Redondo Beach.  This time of year, it's Perch and Corbina.  We use merkins and other sandcrab imitations.  If you are a bait fisherman, just go over to the jetty rocks and break open a mussel and put the meat on your hook.

Check the tidal charts - - fishing seems best on an incoming tide, right after low tide.

This will give you a general idea what to expect if you fly fish the surf: https://alquattrocchi.wordpress.com/

I have some friends who have recently chartered boats out of Oxnard to the Channel Islands.  They're catching lots of Yellowfin.

I've never been on a Davey's Locker boat, but from what I've heard it can be real chaos if there are several fish on at once.

My suggestion is, if you can't complete a private charter with all the guys on this forum, call one of the local fishign stores (like Fisherman's Spot in Van Nuys) and see if they are putting together a charter for that day.


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2015)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Any California guys here that could help arrange a day of fishing off the California coast the day before the ABM starts?


Did you get a boat???

Or just go to Disneyland?


----------



## Yikes (Sep 15, 2015)

If you are interested in a private boat charter, especially for saltwater flyfishing, you might want to check out http://www.saltyflyfishing.com

Capt. Vaughn Podmore has recently guided friends of mine, and they all were happy and exhausted from catching so many fish.  One group stayed in Long Beach harbor.  Another went to Catalina.

Be forewarned that private boats in So Cal are not cheap, but the charter supplies everything - - all you need is your fishing license.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 16, 2015)

UPDATE: My bait-fishing friends also highly recommend longbeachsportfishing.com

They are located right at Berth 55 in Long Beach.

They have a series of specials.  For example, on Mondays and Tuesdays you can do an all-day charter for $90 per person, and overall load is small.

Tuna are on right now!


----------

